# Analogmodem v.92 standard



## flerli (25. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe leider kein besseres Forum gefunden um meine Fragen zu platzieren. Falls ihr mich eines besseren belehrt, dann nehme ich das nicht übel und verschiebt den beitrag.

Ich habe mir vor kurzen ein neues modem gekauft ( Acer 56k Surf USB). Es hat laut Beschreibung den neuen v.92 Standard. Ich habe nun folgendes Problem:

Mit dem Modem war eine Software mitgeliefert, welche einem anzeigt, ob man während des Surfens angerufen wird. Leider wird aber die Internetverbindung nicht gehalten, sondern unterbrochen und man muss sich erneut wieder einwählen. Auch kann ich nicht erkennen, welche Nummer mich anruft (Anschluss T-Net 100), was beim Telefon allerdings funktioniert. 

Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht eine bessere Software als die die mitgeliefert wird oder wisst ihr anderen Rat?

mfg

Flerli


----------



## goela (25. September 2002)

Muss Dein Internetprovider nicht V.92 Standard unterstützen damit es funktioniert?
Schon mal recheriert?


----------

